# Can Non-DCC run on DCC



## SRRSon (Feb 5, 2008)

New to DCC.

Can non-DCC locomotives run on a DCC set up without damaging the locomotive?


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

I did some Google searching for you, and it seems to depend on the specific engine...

*It might be better for you to wait for someone who has had personal experience with a DCC system to chime in though...*

From what I have read, if your locomotive has an AC motor (most three rail engines, like O gauge) it should have no problem running on the DCC track... If your locomotive has a DC motor though (most two rail engines, like HO scale) then you could severely damage the engine...

Apparently the DCC system uses a current which varies like AC, so it would be like trying to run a DC locomotive on an AC layout...


----------



## sptrains.com (Mar 18, 2008)

DC can run on a DCC layout. On my digitrax system you address the non DCC loco as loco #0. The only thing about this, is that the engines will sing. It's hard to describe but they make a whining noise, it's not terrible, but you will notice it.


----------

